# Looking for apricot toy poodle in NC...



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello! I know that many people are from NC in this forum  I am currently looking for a safe nearby breeder that raises apricot toy poodles. If you live in NC and could maybe help me out, please do. How did YOU personally do it? Do you recommend any breeders? Did you have to travel, or were you able to find a breeder close to where you live. It will help me a lot and I will greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

Oh and just to let you guys know, I have been doing my research, and I know what to do and expect when buying toy poodle. I have already contacted Caroline Hair from the poodleclubofamerica.org a while back, and I have learned a lot from her!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello again, ToyPoodle46, I was going to suggest you start a new thread! 

I know you are looking for an apricot toy. This is a miniature breeder in your SC. She is focusing now on blacks and browns. 

I contacted her awhile back about a mini she had. She was very friendly and helpful. If you tell her what you are looking for, she may be able to direct you to a toy breeder in your area.

eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home

Good luck!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

My groomer has toys and standards. She had a litter a year ago + ago. I blame her for my addiction. I almost got a toy from her, but wanted s female. I'llbe there this morning and ask. My sister got her spoo from her. Nice dogs.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

no toys. only a litter of standards.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> I have already contacted Caroline Hair from the poodleclubofamerica.org a while back, and I have learned a lot from her!


I was going to suggest that you contact Caroline--she is great. She should be able to help you find a good toy breeder.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions! 
@Skye:Yes, I will check that breeder out in SC. Actually, I will check with Coraline first, she will probably hook me up with a safe nearby breeder, hopefully... 
@Feralpudel:I have already contact Caroline, but she hasn't replied yet  I'll let you know her reply as soon as I get it. 
@faerie:Thanks so much for checking that out for me. I appreciate it.

I also wanted to know if any of you guys from NC (or anyone at all) bought a toy poodle from this breeder in SC: Miniature Poodle Breeder - AKC Standard Poodles - South Carolina Poodle Breeder - SC
Just want to check for good reviews or experiences that anyone had with this breeder, I'm unsure of whether or not she is safe, she was the closest breeder I could find... Thanks!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a link you might want to check out for a poodle club in your area. Poodle clubs usually have lists of members who are breeders. They are even having a show in November. Shows are a great place to meet good breeders and see their dogs. 

Central Carolina Poodle Club


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome! thank you so much. I will definitely check that out. I have already contacted Caroline Hair for a list of CCPC breeders and breeder refferals. Thanks!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> Hello again, ToyPoodle46, I was going to suggest you start a new thread!
> 
> I know you are looking for an apricot toy. This is a miniature breeder in your SC. She is focusing now on blacks and browns.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Contacted her to see if she could help me out


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

TP, the Central Carolina Poodle Club is having a specialty show in early November. You might want to see about attending, as that is a great way to meet breeders. I believe there is also an all-breed show later in the weekend.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> TP, the Central Carolina Poodle Club is having a specialty show in early November. You might want to see about attending, as that is a great way to meet breeders. I believe there is also an all-breed show later in the weekend.


But don't those breeders only breed show dogs?..


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> TP, the Central Carolina Poodle Club is having a specialty show in early November. You might want to see about attending, as that is a great way to meet breeders. I believe there is also an all-breed show later in the weekend.


OOOOOOOOH, fun! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> But don't those breeders only breed show dogs?..


They do breed the dogs that they show. Most puppies will be sold as companions, though, on a spay/neuter contract. Meaning, you sign a contract to have your pup altered by a certain date, as they are not to be bred. 

They are showing their dogs to win according to the breed standards. Good breeders also test for health, and are only breeding their winning, healthy dogs. That does not mean all dogs will be show material. It's actually difficult to get a "show" quality dog from serious breeders. It's a completely different ball game, I am editing here to add, unless you are serious about showing dogs yourself. They will usually co-own a show dog prospect with someone that is just learning about showing dogs/breeding, etc.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> They do breed the dogs that they show. Most puppies will be sold as companions, though, on a spay/neuter contract. Meaning, you sign a contract to have your pup altered by a certain date, as they are not to be bred.
> 
> They are showing their dogs to win according to the breed standards. Good breeders also test for health, and are only breeding their winning, healthy dogs. That does not mean all dogs will be show material. It's actually difficult to get a "show" quality dog from serious breeders. It's a completely different ball game.


Oh okay, because i'm not looking for show dogs. Just a toy poodle


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> Hello again, ToyPoodle46, I was going to suggest you start a new thread!
> 
> I know you are looking for an apricot toy. This is a miniature breeder in your SC. She is focusing now on blacks and browns.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!!! She didn't find any other breeder in my area, but she did recommend me to two breeders in Chattanooga, TN... I'd rather buy my poodle on person, and I'm not going to be able to go out of state...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

faerie said:


> My groomer has toys and standards. She had a litter a year ago + ago. I blame her for my addiction. I almost got a toy from her, but wanted s female. I'llbe there this morning and ask. My sister got her spoo from her. Nice dogs.


Hey, were did you buy YOUR pup? Was it in a breeder in NC?...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> TP, the Central Carolina Poodle Club is having a specialty show in early November. You might want to see about attending, as that is a great way to meet breeders. I believe there is also an all-breed show later in the weekend.


I will contact Caroline Hair and ask her about this. Thanks!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Hey, were did you buy YOUR pup? Was it in a breeder in NC?...


mine is a standard.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

faerie said:


> mine is a standard.


It is? Cool, but like were did you buy it? From a specific breeder in NC?... If so, which one?


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay never mind then. thank all of you for all of your suggestions and recommendations. It really did help me out. I have already contacted three nearby breeders that I found (one of them was recommended to me by one of the members in poodleclunofamerica, and that's the one that I think i'm going to go with), but I'm still evaluating them though. If you live in NC and are reading this post right now, please let me know if you have any personal breeder recommendations. Thank you!


----------

